# Previous GD- high readings



## Peanut2017 (Aug 3, 2017)

hey
Anyone had previous gd and it never went away?i was diet controlled and had good fasting numbers. Was diagnosed at 36 weeks pregnant. Fasting 4.6, 2 hours post grandial 12mmols but hb1ac then 39. Bmi around 29 prepregnancy no other risk factors  for gd/diabetes. 

I've been getting some high readings. I'm nearly 9 weeks post partum. I've lost 3 stone in 9 weeks following the gd diet( 2 stone was pregnancy). Which i find slightly concerning but I am breast feeding. Weight loss has done very little for my readings infact sometimes I think they are worse. 

Had hb1ac taken yesterday- awaiting the results. Gp is getting me to do gtt in a couple of weeks- nervous as I know I'm going to fail.


----------

